# Space Jam 20th Anniversary Steelbook - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

redacted


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

Funny that this would rate so low, considering when the DVD first came out anytime you walked into any sort of home theater store, the chances that either Space Jam or The Mask would be playing was about 130%.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

lol, I remember those days in the 90s. I use to go into Blockbuster and this was one of the defacto movies up on the screen


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Mike, I hope you took a long break after watching this one... 

ouch!


----------

